# Camping Zaragoza



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

does anyone know a campsite near zaragoza


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We've stayed at Camping Ciudad de Zaragoza. It's fine.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

NormanB said:


> We've stayed at Camping Ciudad de Zaragoza. It's fine.


Hi, can you give me an address or map reference for it, as we will be passing that way in two weeks.

Bob


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

The details are at www.campingzaragoza.com. The access route to it was tircky as they were building a new road system outside the site. It's acessed via one leg of a dual carriageway.

See also current thread "Camp site Spain" which mentions the campsite and its price & coordiantes.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

This site is very clean and well organised and the reception staff speak excellent English
It's quite exepensive but there is a discount available for Camping and Caravan Club members (providing you have your membership card with you).
You can get the bus into the centre of Zaragoza- the bus stop is about 5 mins walk, the reception staff will give you directions.

As with a lot of Spanish campsites it can be very noisy at weekends. If you're staying at the weekend, do what we do and find a parking spot next to French/Dutch/Germans/Brits who are less likely to be making a racket at 2am.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Camping Zargosa*

Camping Zaragoza is certainly okay for a short stay as a bit dear otherwise. Free Wifi.

Some have struggled to find it in the past. There have been a lot of new roads built and if your Tomtom is up to dated it should find it easily.

If not the following may help.At the junction of the Z40 and A2 take the N-11a (Via De Madrid) towards the centre of Zaragoza.

After you pass a Peugeot Garage and ABB on the other side of the dual carriageway you will pass under a flyover. Exit Right immediately after flyover (be ready to change down as it is a steep curving exit). At the roundabout go straight over and you will pass the Campsite on your left. Turn at next roundabout to get back to the Site.

Google Earth shows it as 41 38 16 37N 0 56 35 16 W If you look it is seems to be a building site . As you Zoom in it shows the proposed layout of the roads in yellow and white. Its all finished now.

Doug


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Made the mistake of staying here on a saturday night when a young man staying in a chalet next to our pitch decided to have an all night party. Never got to sleep till about 4am. A few motorhomes parked near us moved to pitches further away during the night which we should have done with hindsight. Spoke to them in the morning and they managed to get some sleep.
We complained in the morning to reception but all she could do was ask us to fill in a complaints form and we've never heard anything since.
We stayed here because in that part of Spain we couldn't find any aires so it is quite an expensive stopover. Don't think we'll be staying here again.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

See the revue for Malofa on the camp site map.
Only an overnight stop but free with ehu.
Forrester.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Zarragoza Aires*

There is an Aire /lorry stop at El Cisne just outside Zarragoza a bit near the road,cant be any worse than Malofa at least thay have to pay so maybe not as busy,think its 9€ per night never stopped there would be interested in any feed back.

Find it here 41.62481 -1.00979

Brian


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We have stayed at Malofa aire many times park up away from exit road and stay in motohome section and its not too noisy.
Saturday night is the quietest as lorries are not allowed on the roads in Spain on a sunday,unless they are hauling fresh or frozen food.


----------



## Carlos_y_Pilar (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi we are from Zaragoza. If you want visit my city the "Camping ciudad de Zaragoza" is a good place, but you have alternatives.

In Zaragoza. I recommend parking in front of the Basilica of El Pilar, across the river. It is a car park. No change of water, no electricity. You must cross the bridge and you're right in the city-heart. Free.

Coordinates: N41 ° 39'42 "W0 ° 52'49" 

Regards


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

only wish I had known this back in April. :roll: :roll: I stayed in the campsite, I was not impressed with the site or their attitude, left after only one night.
But next trip will stop where you have mentioned and thank you.

cabby


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Carlos_y_Pilar said:


> In Zaragoza. I recommend parking in front of the Basilica of El Pilar, across the river. It is a car park. No change of water, no electricity. You must cross the bridge and you're right in the city-heart. Free.
> 
> Coordinates: N41 ° 39'42 "W0 ° 52'49"


Hi all

I wouldn't recommend this car park. We made our way here last night and it doesn't seem that suitable for large motorhomes - smaller ones may be able to wing it but it looks a bit touch and go to me. I must admit the views are stunning, right beneath the basilica....

But it was completely crowded - there were no spaces available for us. If you are fortunate enough to find a space (perhaps if you arrive early - I must admit we arrived late at night), it looks to me as though you might find it difficult to navigate your way out as it really does crowd up at night so I suspect an early morning leave could be difficult. Some of the cars looked like they had been parked there long term... the issue is that cars seem to just find a spot wherever they can and park so that exits and routes become blocked to larger vehicles.

Thought it worth feeding back - we ended up grabbing a couple of hours sleep in the bus parking bays but obviously not ideal.

Soph & Dave


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

We went for that car park too and was full but if you look across the roundabout towards the housing there is another car park that had space we stopped there for two nights and there were about 4 other motorhomes both nights.... However someone did try to get our bikes off the back on the first night !! so moved them inside after that


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks to Carlos-y-Pilar for the heads up. Not sure if his coordinates have been edited but they took us directly to the smaller car park towards the housing. We were lucky that we got a front corner spot so our length - 7.4m - wasn't an issue. Spent 5 nights there and just loved the city. Yes, the parking was noisy but that's what earplugs are for! 

Had to go onto the pavement to get out this morning, but we could just have sat on if necessary till someone moved.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

We have stayed at Malofa aire La Joyosa last week yes it can be a bit busy but it is what it is a free stop including electric only 6amp.

If you park in the far corner of the MH section it's not bad, I will be using it on my next trip to Spain in March.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Camping Ciudad de Zaragoza is fine for a short stay, but whoever designed the entrance was not a Motorhomer, :x It's manageable with large vans but watch it.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I looked at 2 Aires in and around Zaragoza. The lorry park (Marlofa)with electric hook up and free WiFi we left after an extended period of 10 minutes and as we were travelling north, stopped about 15 miles further on outside of a swimming pool at Cascante, both taken from Vicarious books. The latter was clean, had all basic facilities and was quiet in complete contrast to Marlofa.
Alan


----------

